# Solved: DOS memory problem



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

i am currently trying to run the original system shock on my PC. I can load the game fine, but when i select new game and enter my profile info then click start it crashes and says there is not enough memory in the command promt...anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kablooie (Jul 19, 2004)

are you trying to run System Shock directly via Windows or are you using DosBox?


----------



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

i have tried both..so i was wondering if there is a dos shell that i can download or how do i increase the memory given to the DOS program i have


----------



## Kablooie (Jul 19, 2004)

In Dosbox you can assign more memory by editing the "dosbox.conf" file in the dosbox folder. Open up the file in Notepad (or whatever you use) and in there you will see a line saying "memsize=" (under the "[dosbox]" header).

It should look something like :
*
[dosbox]
# language -- Select another language file.
# memsize -- Amount of memory dosbox has in megabytes.
# machine -- The type of machine tries to emulate:hercules,cga,tandy,vga.
# captures -- Directory where things like wave,midi,screenshot get captured.

language=
machine=vga
captures=capture
memsize=200
*
I'm not sure what memtype it is set to by default (mine just states 200), but you increase the memsize by just adding a higher number and saving the file. Keep increasing it if it does not work.

Also, look if there's a section looking like the one below :
*
[dos]
# xms -- Enable XMS support.
# ems -- Enable EMS support.
xms=true
ems=true
*

Make sure xms and ems are both set to true.

I'm not sure if this WILL work coz it's been a while since I've used dosbox, but it's worth a try  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sumitb18 (Mar 25, 2008)

I am having the same problem with DOSBOX while trying to play my very old game Strike Commander. I have tried editing the DOSBOX.conf file but to no avail. I increased the *memsize* to 512 (maximum memory that I have) and *xms* and *ems* are both true but still the gam doesn't run. The message I get is that the game needs 586k to run the program while only 425k was found on system ! I have read every help that I could find on the net but to no use. Any help guys ? Please !!! I am desperate


----------

